# Weight lifting



## Laborn (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm going to get a machine so i can do bench presses and stuff. How much weight should i use..i DONT want bigger muscles, i just want them to get stronger. So what dont go over my own body weight? 

Laborm.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 31, 2006)

There's a lot of reference stuff in the health section. Take a look there and revive some threads or add to the most recent one.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 31, 2006)

You should look up the stuff written here, and while you are at it go to your local library and get some books on weight lifting before you begin.  Though you may be excited about getting this machine, you can injure yourself weightlifting, seriously injure yourself if you are not careful.


----------



## MJS (Jan 31, 2006)

Thread moved to Health Tips.

MJS
MT Mod


----------



## Lisa (Jan 31, 2006)

Laborn,

I started a thread not too long ago about wanting to lift weights.  I received some really good advice on machines vs. free weights and some good links to some great information.  Take a look.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Jesse (Feb 2, 2006)

If you don't want to get huge muscles then you need to go with less weight and more reps. About 50% of your max weight and 3 sets of 15 reps.

I'm personally going for more muscle mass so I go 3 sets of 10 reps, 50% of my max weight for a warm up and then I gain 10 pounds each rep until I'm at my max weight.

Alot of people have alot of comments on how to do it.  I've been weight training for about 6 years so I have a pretty good understanding.  Basically body builders do only 3 sets at only 4 reps at max weight.  Thats if you want to have to walk side-ways through doors.  Do some research before you try anything thou.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 2, 2006)

You add 10 pounds per _rep_? Not per set?


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 2, 2006)

Laborn, please understand that you cannot just _get_ huge muscles.  It's not an accidental thing.  Despite what most seem to think.  Most people do not possess the genetics nor drive to develop into a state of "huge."  To a certain extent size and strength will go hand in hand.

A bodybuilder going no further than 4 reps?!?!?  What have you been reading, friend?


----------



## Jesse (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry about that I gain 10 pounds every set.  Got the wording mixed up.

For body building yes. I've seen only between 4 and 6 reps. There in it for the strength.


----------



## Jesse (Feb 7, 2006)

I could be wrong and I read a bogus article that Arnold S once wrote. But then again he's a strange individual anyways.


----------

